# multiple stents, same vessel



## adonegan (Jan 14, 2010)

Hypothetical: patient presents in cardiac cath lab for diagnostic cath and subsequent coronary stent placement. Patient is returned to holding area post procedure but then returned to the cath lab later that same day because the stent occluded. Another coronary stent is placed in the same vessel. Am I correct in only coding the successful stent placement? As I understand the rule, I can not code for multiple stents placed in the same vessel.

Thanks
amyd


----------



## scorrado (Jan 15, 2010)

I actually had this happen and I coded the second stent but not the cath. Documentation was required but after reviewing the records the insurance paid us.  I think it is justified because it is two different encounters.


----------



## adonegan (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you, Susie. I thought it could be justified as well using the same rationale...two separate encounters. Thanks again for sharing

Amy Donegan, MBA, CPC
East Lansing, MI


----------

